# Chicory ... ραδίκια; αντίδια;



## GeorgeA (Nov 1, 2012)

Γεια σας.

'Έχω μπλέξει με το πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά τα διάφορα "ραδίκια". Για να τα ξεμπλέξω έκανα μια βόλτα στα χωράφια του διαδικτύου και γέμισα λάσπες και άκρη δεν έβγαλα. 

Συγκεκριμένα:

chicory: Με βάσει τον Ματζέντα είναι κιχώριον, πικραλίδα, πικρομάρουλο, και αλλού το βρήκα ως ραδίκι. 

Dandelion (or Taraxacum): Υπάρχει και νήμα εδώ. 
Ο Ματζέντας το λέει Αγριοραδίκι κι αλλού το βρήκα ως πικραλίδα ή ραδίκι.

Endive (Cichorium endivia): Ο Ματζέντας το λέει αντίδι, πικρίς, σέρις.

Οπότε, όλα διασταυρώνονται. Πώς λέμε το καθένα απ' αυτά;

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να τα ξεμπλέξω; :huh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο,

Λίγα πράγματα μπορώ να προσθέσω, επειδή το βαρύ πυροβολικό σε αυτά τα θέματα είναι στη (δική μας) πρωινή βάρδια. Ξέρω πάντως ότι το chicory θα το βρεις ως σικορέ, για το dandelion ξέρω όσα γράφει το νήμα (μια φορά που μου χρειάστηκε χρησιμοποίησα το _ταραξάκο_) και όσο για το endive, η γουίκη το συσχετίζει απόλυτα με το αντίδι (βρες τον αγγλικό όρο και πέρασε από την αριστερή στήλη στην ελληνική βίκη και θα το δεις).


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Chicory και endive είναι τα δυο που είναι το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά διαφέρει κλπ κλπ. 
Εδώ προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει το πρόβλημα. Πάρε και μια φωτογραφία αμερικανικής προέλευσης, για να τονίσουμε και τις διαφορές μεταξύ αμερικανών και άγγλων (τα λενε ανάποδα απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα)







Dandelion είναι το (αγριο)ραδίκι, σύμφωνα με τις χορτομαζώχτρες της οικογένειας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

ΟΚ, αρχίζει να ξεμπερδέυει το νεφελώδες ραδικοτοπίο. 

Endive είναι το μαρουλοειδές που σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ το λέμε αντίδι ή πικροσαλάτα και γαλλιστί για να μας μπερδέυει λέγεται endive chicore :huh:
Chicory ή Belgian endive (στις ΗΠΑ) ειναι το ίδιο ή συγγενικό φυτό που καλλιεργείται στο σκοτάδι έτσι ώστε να δίνει το άσπρο ατρακτοειδές λαχανικό. Η πιο πάνω πηγή το λέει κιχώριο ή ραδίκι. 

Κι εγω τα έχω ακούσει να τα λένε στα καλά μαγαζιά αντίβ και σικορέ, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιό είναι ποιό, ξέρω παντως ότι το αντίδι είναι σα μαρούλι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

Αγριοραδίκι δεν υπάρχει. Το ραδίκι είναι η άγρια εκδοχή του αντιδιού. Να πούμε ότι στην ίδια οικογένεια ανήκει και η ζοχιά (ή ζοχός), που στα αγγλικά είναι sowthistle.


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 2, 2012)

Να ΄σαι καλά SBE. Τουλάχιστον τα έχουμε όλα σ' ένα καλάθι και μπορούμε να τα δούμε! 
Τώρα, ακόμα δεν έχω βρει ποιο λένε πώς;

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει για το ραδίκι: εδώδιμο φυτό, είδη του οποίου είναι το αντίδι, η πικραλίδα ή άγριο ραδίκι κ.λπ. Ο Hellegennes λέει πως Το ραδίκι είναι η άγρια εκδοχή του αντιδιού – το αντίθετο απ' αυτό που λέει ο Μπαμπινιώτης. 

Αν είναι αλήθεια αυτό που λέει ο Μπαμπινιώτης, τότε υπάρχει μια μεγάλη οικογένεια που ονομάζεται ραδίκια και σ' αυτήν υπάρχουν τα αντίδια, τα σικορέ η πικραλίδα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Σωστά; Άρα, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, όταν λέμε chicory μάλλον αναφερόμαστε στην ευρύτερη κατηγορία αυτών των χόρτων και στα ελληνικά θα το λέγαμε ραδίκια. Chicory = ραδίκια.

Με βάση αυτά που λέει η ΅Wiki, στο καλάθι παραπάνω, όλα τα πράσινα ραδίκια (στην αριστερή πλευρά), απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω τα λέμε αντίδια. Έχουμε τα αντίδια με κατσαρά φύλλα, τα αντίδια με τα πλατιά φύλλα και ένα άλλο τρίτο που μοιάζει με τη ρόκα[;]. Σωστά;

Αλλά στα αγγλικά και ειδικά στην Αμερική, endives είναι μια ονομασία που τα καλύπτει όλα. 

Και τα άλλα ραδίκια στα δεξιά, εκτός από την ευρύτερή τους ονομασία ως ραδίκια: το λευκό σίγουρα το λένε σικορέ (αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο), αλλά τα άλλα;
Άρα, ζητείται όνομα για τα άλλα ραδίκια (chicory) στα καλάθι που έχουμε παραπάνω. Μήπως στην Ελλάδα τα λέμε όλα ραδίκια κι αντίδια και τελείωσε;

Types of Chicory Είδη ραδικιών

Curly endive 
Escarole
Frisee

Treviso
Radichio
Tardivo

Sowthistle = ζοχός (ευχαριστώ Hellegennes)
Dandelion = 

Red and White California Endive: Κόκκινα και λευκά σικορέ.[;]


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Είπαμε, dandelion είναι το ραδίκι που μαζεύεις στην εξοχή μόνος σου. Τα άλλα '"ραδίκια", τα ήμερα, τα λένε είτε ιταλικά, είτε με άλλα ονόματα. Ότι δεν έχομε όνομα για το σικορέ δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση, αφού έιπαμε ότι ειναι προιόν ειδικής καλλιέργειας στο σκοτάδι κλπ. Δε νομίζω ότι ασχολούμαστε παραδοσιακά στην Ελλάδα με τέτοια γεωργικά κόλπα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Είπαμε:
*dandelion* = (_Taraxacum officinale_) ταραξάκο (το φαρμακευτικό), κν. πικραλίδα, αγριοράδικο, αγριομάρουλο
Σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο και άλλες πηγές: 
*Cichorium* : genus, chicory or endive = κιχόριο, κιχώριο (ραδίκια και αντίδια)
*common chicory* (_Cichorium intybus_) = κν. αντίδι, ραδίκι, πικραλίδα, πικροράδικο, πικρομάρουλο
*true endive* (_Cichorium endivia_) = κν. αντίδι
*spiny chicory* _Cichorium spinosum_ = σταμναγκάθι, θαλασσοράδικο


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 3, 2012)

Κατάλαβα. 
Γι' αυτό κάνουν ωραία σαλάτα! :)
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2012)

Πολύ ωραία τα έβαλε ο Νίκελ στη σειρά, καθαρά και λιτά, ώστε να μη χωρεί περαιτέρω συζήτηση. Αλλά επειδή κι ο Γεννάδιος τα λέει ωραία και παραστατικά, επιστρέψτε μου να κλείσουμε το νήμα με λίγη αύρα παλαιική.


*Κιχώριον*

*Κιχώριον* (Cichorium), γένος περιλαμβάνον φυτά ποώδη (ετήσια και πολυετή), λαχανευόμενα, λαχανικά, φαρμακευτικά και άλλως χρήσιμα. Είδη της ελληνικής χλωρίδος, τα και αλλαχού απαντώντα, είναι τα εξής τρία:
α) *Κιχώριον το ακανθώδες* (Cichorium spinosum), πολυετές, ακανθώδες, απαντών ιδίως εις τα παράλια, διό και ονομάζεται κοινώς *Ραδίκι της θάλασσας*, γνωστόν δε και υπό τα ονόματα *Σταμνάγκαθο* και *Ραδικοστοιβάδα* (εν Κρήτη)· οι τρυφεροί βλαστοί του λαχανεύονται.
(β) *Κιχώριον το εντενές* (Cichorium divaricatum ή pumilum), το κοινώς γνωστότατον *Ραδίκι*, *Ραδίκι άγριο* ή *Πικραλίδα*· ετήσιον, κοινότατον πολλαχού της Ελλάδος, συνηθέστατα λαχανευόμενον, ενίοτε δε και καλλιεργούμενον.
(γ) *Κιχώριον το εντετμημένον* (Cichorium intybus), πολυετές, λαχανευόμενον, απαντών ιδίως εν Θεσσαλία, κοινότατον πολλαχού της λοιπής Ευρώπης (γαλλιστί Chicorée sauvage, αγγλιστί Chicory, τουρκιστί Χιντιπά), κοινώς δε γνωστόν υπό τα ονόματα *Ραδίκι*, *Πικραλίδα*, *Πίκρα*, *Πικρομάρουλο*, *Παπαδουλιά * (εν Λήμνω) και ενιαχού *Κιχώρι*. Καλλιεργείται πολλαχού εκτενώς ιδίως διά τας ρίζας του, αι οποίαι είναι φαρμακευτικαί (φρμ. Κιχωρίου ρίζα, Radix Cichorii) και χρησιμοποιούνται κατά μεγάλα ποσά προς νόθευσιν ή αντικατάστασιν του καφέ (γαλλιστί Café de chicorée), ιδίως εν Γαλλία, Βελγίω, Ολλανδία, Γερμανία και Αυστρία. Το φυτόν τούτο καλλιεργείται και ως λαχανικόν υπό πολλάς δε διαφοράς [= εννοεί παραλλαγές· έτσι και παρακάτω] (γαλλιστί Chicorée sauvage à grosse racine, Chicorée à grosse racine de Bruxelles, Chicorée sauvage ameliorée, Chicorée sauvage ameliorée panachée, Chicorée sauvage ameliorée frisée και άλλα). «Βιαζομένης τον χειμώνα της βλαστήσεώς του υπό σκιάν, επιτυγχάνεται το λίαν εκτιμώμενον λαχανικόν Barbe du capuchin».

Τέταρτον είδος, απαντών μόνον καλλιεργούμενον υπό πλείστας διαφοράς, είναι το *Κιχώριον το Αντίδιον* ή *Εντύβιον* (Cichorium endivia), είδος ετήσιον ή διετές. Είναι δε το *Αντίδιον* από πολλού γνωστόν και καλλιεργείται ως λαχανικόν εις πάσας τας παραμεσογείους χώρας. Απασών των διαφορών του τα φύλλα είναι ούλα [= κατσαρωτά], αλλά των μεν ακέραια (αι γαλλιστί Scarioles), των δε πολυσχιδή (αι γαλλιστί Endives)· εκ των εχουσών πολυσχιδή φύλλα είναι και η παρ’ ημίν συνήθως καλλιεργουμένη διαφορά η γνωστή υπό το όνομα *Αντίδι*, εν δε τη Κύπρω *Σαλάτα*.


*Ταράξακος*

*Ταράξακος* (Taraxacum), γένος περιλαμβάνον περί τα δέκα είδη ιθαγενή της Ευρώπης, της Ασίας και της Βορείου Αφρικής, φυτά ποώδη πολυετή. Είδη της ελληνικής χλωρίδος πέντε, εν οις και το *Ταράξακον το γυμνανθές* (Taraxacum gymnantheum), η παρά Θεοφράστω *Απάπη*, (...) και το *Ταράξακον το φαρμακευτικόν* (Taraxacum officinale ή Taraxacum dens leonis ή Taraxacum leontodon, γαλλιστί Pissenlit ή Dent-de-lion, αγγλιστί Dandelion, τουρκιστί Καραχιντιπά), αμφότερα φαρμακευτικά και λαχανευόμενα.

Έχω αφαιρέσει μερικά και επεξεργαστεί τα υπόλοιπα.


----------

